# Helene Fischer,Rihanna & Co "Selbsterstellter Jahreskalender 2015 zum WM Sieg 2014" ( 12x )



## Brian (15 Nov. 2014)

​


----------



## harrymudd (15 Nov. 2014)

:thx: für die schöne Helene


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Marco2 (16 Nov. 2014)

*Hervoragend !!!!​**KLASSE ARBEIT*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:thx:​


----------



## dörty (16 Nov. 2014)

Besten Dank für den Kalender.:thumbup:


----------



## Berni01 (17 Nov. 2014)

:thx: Danke für die schöne Arbeit,


----------



## gunnar56 (17 Nov. 2014)

Danke für Helene.


----------



## DonEnrico (17 Nov. 2014)

:thumbup:Super, toll gemacht, danke schön!:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## Helenefan85 (13 Jan. 2015)

Dankeschön


----------



## Scherzy24 (7 März 2015)

Super cool Dankeschön


----------

